# My 2021 Ram 4500 w/Metal Pless



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

My Trucktor is almost complete.

Where it comes from.... My 2013 M110 Kubota was a bit too slow for my liking, so I set out to build up a truck to do what the tractor could do.

Details: 14' Metal Pless live edge plow
120hp hydraulic power pack on the deck ( 42gpm at 3000rpm)
7' hydraulic snowblower on the back
14' push broom for the front (when MP comes off)
4 HD cameras with dash display to show all corners

My first impressions:

THE PLOW: very heavy, but the truck is holding it off the ground, so thats good. Traction.....oh my god this thing can push, it feels more powerful than the tractor. Traction.....excellent (with only 2500lbs in the back). I cant see anything compared to the tractor. I cant stack like the tractor could. I could abuse the tractor....I dont think I can abuse this.

THE BROOM: (residentials):Again, I can't see anything. So I rely on plow markers. I end up moving so much slower than the tractor, but I don't think I have lost any time, as I can drive faster between houses. Downpressure is nice to have now. The tractor was so heavy down pressure was scary to apply.

THE SNOWBLOWER: The tractor had a 102" Schulte, and believe it or now...The Quick Attach blower does a much better job at what I am doing. It cleans up much nicer. The Schulte was way bigger and could blow more, but I think I lost more time to feathering the snow out at the end....and now the QuickAttach its already clean.

Over all....I am much happier than the tractor. I can move around town better and faster, with a much more comfortable ride. The truck is quiet, and uses far less fuel. There are a lot more moving parts with the truck....but I can drive back to the shop if anything breaks....the tractor - that was impossible.
I


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Still lots to do: Build front bumper, add lighting, and more odds and ends.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

WOW, nice setup !!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Your going to kill that truck with that blade. Its way to heavy.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

DeVries said:


> Your going to kill that truck with that blade. Its way to heavy.


Do explain. What am I going to "kill"? I am not being sarcastic, but actually would like to know what you think will wreck first?? Heavy...yes, very. It is riding on HD timbrens, and I have the soft ride accumulator, so that will by some time....but what do you think will go first?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’d speculate ball joints/wheel bearings/struts/springs. I am fascinated by this build. I like out of the box thinking. What would be an interesting real world test would be warranty repairs-though I doubt the dealer wrench monkeys would know a MP mount from a Fisher.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow this is absolutely awesome and crazy at the same time! How heavy is the MP? I thought my wideout xl was heavy on my f350 but this puts that to shame.

are you using this truck like you would with the tractor? Plowing the snow then blowing it into banks ?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Interesting build. 

Do you plan to use it in the summer?

Did you buy or build the power pack?

Wheel bearing life will be limited, but it probably won't matter. Bearing life goes like the cube of rated load/load, so if you double the load you reduce the life by a factor of eight. So if bearings were good for 160,000 km, they would now be good for about 20,000 km. I doubt that you are driving it very far, or very fast loaded, so the bearing life will probably still be measured in years.

Similarly, other suspension parts will wear more quickly, but your mileage (kilometerage?) will be low so in terms of calendar years it will probably still be fine.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Kvston said:


> I'd speculate ball joints/wheel bearings/struts/springs. I am fascinated by this build. I like out of the box thinking. What would be an interesting real world test would be warranty repairs-though I doubt the dealer wrench monkeys would know a MP mount from a Fisher.


I figured the front end suspension would get pounded on and wear prematurely, but ultimately a small cost.



BRL1 said:


> Wow this is absolutely awesome and crazy at the same time! How heavy is the MP? I thought my wideout xl was heavy on my f350 but this puts that to shame.
> 
> are you using this truck like you would with the tractor? Plowing the snow then blowing it into banks ?


Thanks. It took over 200 hours to build it.
The MP it 2000lbs....its heavy lol. But it cleans sooo good.
I use the plow for bigger sections of parking lots, and I have a skid with me that does my piling; together, its fast. I only use the blower for residential.



Aerospace Eng said:


> Interesting build.
> 
> Do you plan to use it in the summer?
> 
> ...


Yep, Ill be using the truck in summer. I built the back end in 3 pcs. I can remove the power pack, and the blower deck, replace it with 2 small flatdecks....and ill have a 9' flat deck 

I built the power pack. That took the most amount of time, none of the dealers in our city were at all helpful. The all said it cant be done. At times I was ready to give up. But I spoke with Muncie Snow and Ice.....and those guys were optimistic and they got me going.

As for bearings.....luckily I am good with wrenches....


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Be sure to keep updating this thread with how it goes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now THAT is farmin!


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

The tough part of a power pack is getting the filtration, reservoir, and hydraulic fluid cooler properly sized. 

Open or closed center?

I thought you might use the power pack to power some equipment, or put on some floatation tires and use the truck as a wide area mower.. Although I don’t mow with my Belos, they have a 15’ mowing deck for it, and it is only 85 hp.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Then again some guys put a wideout on a tundra ?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you post some videos of this setup?

I've always wanted to out a 50hp diesel on the back of a truck and PTO drive it with a reduction to a snowblower mounted with an ebling hitch...


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Anything that big and ugly just has to work perfectly. Here in the states you would be spending all your time educating truck inspectors on the finer points of the motor code of federal regulations


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Triple L said:


> Can you post some videos of this setup?
> 
> I've always wanted to out a 50hp diesel on the back of a truck and PTO drive it with a reduction to a snowblower mounted with an ebling hitch...


when i take some i sure will


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

lawntec said:


> when i take some i sure will


Very impressive, another person with talent, keep us posted


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Huh...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Triple L said:


> Can you post some videos of this setup?
> 
> I've always wanted to out a 50hp diesel on the back of a truck and PTO drive it with a reduction to a snowblower mounted with an ebling hitch...


Why would you want to drive with a PTO rather than hydraulically? Mechanically, a PTO is more efficient, but you have to worry about alignment and binding when lifting.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Where abouts in Sask are you located? I saw some videos of the storm that blew through Swift Current, and was impressed enough to know I wouldn't want to live there.

Curious on the blower set up. I understand the beauty of inverted blowers, just really curious to see the performance when set up on a truck. I've seen the thought and work that went into a front mounted blower with a 5.9 pony motor pushing the hydraulics. It was impressive, but noisy.

MP used to have a link on their website for a truck plow. When I inquired, they stated it was for "local" use only. Glad to see someone was thinking outside the box and got it done. Keep us posted on how the truck stands up, please.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Where abouts in Sask are you located? I saw some videos of the storm that blew through Swift Current, and was impressed enough to know I wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> Curious on the blower set up. I understand the beauty of inverted blowers, just really curious to see the performance when set up on a truck. I've seen the thought and work that went into a front mounted blower with a 5.9 pony motor pushing the hydraulics. It was impressive, but noisy.
> 
> MP used to have a link on their website for a truck plow. When I inquired, they stated it was for "local" use only. Glad to see someone was thinking outside the box and got it done. Keep us posted on how the truck stands up, please.


you mean like this one?

hopefully they sell the plow with more than one headlight.....https://www.metalpless.com/en/products/snow-plow/23/metalpless-pickupmaxx


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Great build but we need video for proof it’s not cropped


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Your going to kill that truck with that blade. Its way to heavy.


C'mon man, it'll be fine....RAM front ends don't wear like Furds.

No need to be jealous...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I believe the 4500 has an optional 7250lb fawr...
The clincher is what is your back up truck...lol.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

@lawntec does the plow block the headlights at all?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

GMC Driver said:


> Where abouts in Sask are you located? I saw some videos of the storm that blew through Swift Current, and was impressed enough to know I wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> Curious on the blower set up. I understand the beauty of inverted blowers, just really curious to see the performance when set up on a truck. I've seen the thought and work that went into a front mounted blower with a 5.9 pony motor pushing the hydraulics. It was impressive, but noisy.
> 
> MP used to have a link on their website for a truck plow. When I inquired, they stated it was for "local" use only. Glad to see someone was thinking outside the box and got it done. Keep us posted on how the truck stands up, please.


I am in Regina. Swift Current is 2.5 hours away...yeah they got hammered!!! we were spared the bulk of it. 

The blower is a 4.3l V6 gm motor. I used a muncie [email protected] rpm pump. I dont really ever have a reason to push the power up as we don't often see that much snow here. That 5.9 cummins blower (I watched it also) was a BIG power pack! I built this very low profile so I can still see out the back window. The motor is 24"wX24"tX30" long.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> you mean like this one?
> 
> hopefully they sell the plow with more than one headlight.....https://www.metalpless.com/en/products/snow-plow/23/metalpless-pickupmaxx


MP sells the TruckMaxx, but they really want you to bring the truck to them and let them install it. I however, already had a MP plow, so I took it to the local fab shop and said "make it fit, make it strong....don't worry about the price". Again...this is trial and error still, so time will tell.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> I believe the 4500 has an optional 7250lb fawr...
> The clincher is what is your back up truck...lol.


I did order the Extra Heavy duty front suspension then added HD Timbrens (yes they have HD and standard for this truck).

Back up truck......well thats the ****ty part. But I also had no back up tractor, so when it broke down...I was hooped already.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> @lawntec does the plow block the headlights at all?


 Yes it does. I am currently building a light bar, and temp bumper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

lawntec said:


> I did order the Extra Heavy duty front suspension then added HD Timbrens (yes they have HD and standard for this truck).
> 
> Back up truck......well thats the ****ty part. But I also had no back up tractor, so when it broke down...I was hooped already.


Keldermans?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, I like it, I was just looking at the Pickupmaxx on their site. very cool build. Post more pics of the build please.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> you mean like this one?
> 
> hopefully they sell the plow with more than one headlight.....https://www.metalpless.com/en/products/snow-plow/23/metalpless-pickupmaxx


The second headlight puts it overweight...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> The second headlight puts it overweight...


It wouldn't be light then would it.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Wild build! Does the left/right function toss the truck slightly when it hits the end of its stroke?

I had a heavy highway plow on a truck I bought that had to weigh 2500-3000 lbs and it felt uncool on the front of a class 8 truck.

Front ends going to last longer than the wheel wells on that dodge anyway.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the 6.4 Hemi would have been the ideal engine choice for this build and would have taken a good 600 lbs off the front end, especially being out West with the temps you guys see... I went through 3 sets of ball joints and u joints in my 2017 5500 ram in 75,000 kms just saying


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any videos yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple L said:


> I think the 6.4 Hemi would have been the ideal engine choice for this build and would have taken a good 600 lbs off the front end, especially being out West with the temps you guys see... I went through 3 sets of ball joints and u joints in my 2017 5500 ram in 75,000 kms just saying


Out West they dont shut off their diesels till May....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very cool set up. Love the truck. Need to see video! Imo things will go wrong with suspension parts and or possibly frame cracking or twisting. Everything is so far out front and out back, nothing’s over the suspension. Still cool.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a video of it pushing a monster pile, but can’t seem to o upload it


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice,!!!! but what happen to the door ?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

lawntec said:


> I have a video of it pushing a monster pile, but can't seem to o upload it


You have to put it online and then post a link.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you steer it with a box full of snow, or do the fronts just slide?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ya bud.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Nice,!!!! but what happen to the door ?


I was baffled also....but believe it or not...that is just the spray pattern of the slush from the streets. Lol


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Can you steer it with a box full of snow, or do the fronts just slide?


This size load, I had about 75% turning ability left. I felt the front struggle a bit. But a single push (without pushing another pile no made) turns just fine....unlike my Kubota M110 which only plowed in straight lines lol


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

this is what I mean by pile I previously made. The pile of snow I am pushing is a screen shot of this push video.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I think I'm gonna take the easy way out @lawntec and just upsize my xls next season. I'd love to follow your footsteps but I'm not that bold yet.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

That thing is sick I’ll give you that. How do you find the controls?

I got pretty in depth with one of their engineers about options for my 8500 but it came down to the controls sounding super clunky in use. Switching valves for separate functions on the same button, didn’t sound enjoyable.

If you ran the hydraulics yourself I’m sure you could do it any way you wanted as long as it’s levers like you have.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

rizzoa13 said:


> That thing is sick I'll give you that. How do you find the controls?
> 
> I got pretty in depth with one of their engineers about options for my 8500 but it came down to the controls sounding super clunky in use. Switching valves for separate functions on the same button, didn't sound enjoyable.
> 
> If you ran the hydraulics yourself I'm sure you could do it any way you wanted as long as it's levers like you have.


There is no need to do it with a diverter valve setup, which is what it sounds like you were discussing with them.

You can do it all electronically, it's just a matter of how complicated you want to be, and how much money you want to spend.

Solenoid - bang/bang type controls are fairly easy and relatively cheap - $400 per cylinder or so. You can get joystick grips that have the required number of switches and/or buttons, or just make your own switch panel. My estimation is that for a MP type rig, you need 4 actions. Angle left/right, up down, left wing swing, right wing swing. I would probably use a fixed joystick handgrip with a hat switch in the middle for up/down and left right, and rockers on either side for the wings. Alternatively, you could use a joystick with switches on the base, and just two additional toggles, buttons, or rockers on the grip for the wings. All in, less than $2K. The net price difference, since you can get rid of the diverter valve stuff, would be less.

Proportional controls get expensive quickly. The valve block alone for my Belos (4 cylinder spools, 2 motor spools) is $11K, and the joystick with proportional thumb wheels and an internal circuit board, is another $3K.

Manual valves with levers are all inherently proportional, but you wind up with a lot of hoses in the cab, or cables to remote valves.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Yea I had to talk off the shelf options with them as I’m in the states and they wouldn’t send components for the truckmaxx down to me. I would have had to had it set up like a tractor and for that they do the switched valves with certain buttons doing 2 functions depending on the switch. It sounded really clunky and annoying. Without totally tearing down the functions on a 25k plow and redoing it I wouldn’t be happy with the outcome.

Ive got electronically driven hydro on the truck (Force America)and may try again one day but for now my XLS works fine. Albeit it doesn’t move nearly as much snow.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

rizzoa13 said:


> That thing is sick I'll give you that. How do you find the controls?
> 
> I got pretty in depth with one of their engineers about options for my 8500 but it came down to the controls sounding super clunky in use. Switching valves for separate functions on the same button, didn't sound enjoyable.
> 
> If you ran the hydraulics yourself I'm sure you could do it any way you wanted as long as it's levers like you have.


My controls...well, I have 30 hours now behind the controls and they are second nature to me now. I set them up all manual cable levers. So it is not a whole lot different than my Kubota.
As for valve type, well, the key piece of equipment here is the snowblower on the back. It runs at 32gpm, so I bought a 7 zone manual valve block and custom built everything to how I thought would be best. I wouldn't let the controls stop you.
For a truck with just a plow...I may even consider 1 or 2 electric over hydraulic power packs ($800 each). 2 of them (dual acting) will do the trick, they will be a bit slower, but they will be reliable and easy to set up


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

rizzoa13 said:


> Yea I had to talk off the shelf options with them as I'm in the states and they wouldn't send components for the truckmaxx down to me. I would have had to had it set up like a tractor and for that they do the switched valves with certain buttons doing 2 functions depending on the switch. It sounded really clunky and annoying. Without totally tearing down the functions on a 25k plow and redoing it I wouldn't be happy with the outcome.
> 
> Ive got electronically driven hydro on the truck (Force America)and may try again one day but for now my XLS works fine. Albeit it doesn't move nearly as much snow.


Will they sell you just the plow without any valves at all?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

It’s been a year but last I remember they’d only sell me a complete unit for a tractor and I had to mcguyver the rest of it. Maybe if it’s a good snow year I can throw 25gs away at it but right now I’d rather put it towards a new boat !


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Will they sell you just the plow without any valves at all?


It's true. When I bought it...they more or less said here is a plow, the hydraulics are up to you. I think they offered an option for purchase. But because every pusher is different....there is no reason making a standard 'kit'.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Yea they ideally wanted to install it on my truck but being as its from out of country they said they couldn't do that either. Thats what had me stuck trying to adapt a full tractor model to a truck and it just wasn't worth the time at that point.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

lawntec said:


> View attachment 210598
> 
> this is what I mean by pile I previously made. The pile of snow I am pushing is a screen shot of this push video.


Based on what I can see in the pic, trying to figure out how and why that pile ended up where it is


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Luther said:


> Based on what I can see in the pic, trying to figure out how and why that pile ended up where it is


Hahaha, seriously? That's what your wondering? Lol

it is a rectangle parking lot. I made a couple pushes down the long side of the rectangle, and the repositioned the truck to push the snow along the short side into the pile.
That after I cleaned the lot, the skidder back dragged the curb edges in front of the building. I don't exactly remember. But that's how it would get there.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=238438344330371


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a video of the snowblower working. We didn't have a lot of snow this day, but in the snowfalls since the video....It works fan-friggen-tastic.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=390211605415718


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

The same night plowing 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4084312251597542


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That snowblower looks pretty cool


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Very cool! Heck of a build. Keep us posted


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a sick set-up. Nicely done brother.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

lawntec said:


> Hahaha, seriously? That's what your wondering? Lol
> 
> it is a rectangle parking lot. I made a couple pushes down the long side of the rectangle, and the repositioned the truck to push the snow along the short side into the pile.
> That after I cleaned the lot, the skidder back dragged the curb edges in front of the building. I don't exactly remember. But that's how it would get there.


I'm always trying to make sense of what I see. Watching the video it now makes less sense why that pile ended up where it is. It's pretty obvious you made the pile even higher by pushing snow in to it from the complete opposite direction than you traveled in the vid. Can't hide that. Now if you did that for a more dramatic effect just for the vid that's fine, no harm, but you should admit that. Not trying to be critical, just questioning it. That pile should not have be there in the first place if you were more efficient is just my opinion.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Luther said:


> I'm always trying to make sense of what I see. Watching the video it now makes less sense why that pile ended up where it is. It's pretty obvious you made the pile even higher by pushing snow in to it from the complete opposite direction than you traveled in the vid. Can't hide that. Now if you did that for a more dramatic effect just for the vid that's fine, no harm, but you should admit that. Not trying to be critical, just questioning it. That pile should not have be there in the first place if you were more efficient is just my opinion.


lol. Okay, well good to know. I guess it's a good thing I was merely showing a video of the plow on the truck, and not showing off how good I can plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> I'm always trying to make sense of what I see. Watching the video it now makes less sense why that pile ended up where it is. It's pretty obvious you made the pile even higher by pushing snow in to it from the complete opposite direction than you traveled in the vid. Can't hide that. Now if you did that for a more dramatic effect just for the vid that's fine, no harm, but you should admit that. Not trying to be critical, just questioning it. That pile should not have be there in the first place if you were more efficient is just my opinion.


Agreed!
I much prefer to push my piles into parking lots across the street...


----------



## Marshall03 (Nov 21, 2019)

rizzoa13 said:


> Yea they ideally wanted to install it on my truck but being as its from out of country they said they couldn't do that either. Thats what had me stuck trying to adapt a full tractor model to a truck and it just wasn't worth the time at that point.


What about you park the truck on the us side of the border and the plow on the canadian side? :laugh:


----------

